# CC Moores Weymouth Dorset, New Reptile section



## CCMOORE (Jun 24, 2008)

Just opened our new Reptile section at:_
CC MOORE & CO LTD
WEYMOUTH
DORSET
DT4 9XB
TEL.. 01305 789161

More vivs, more room, more reptiles at CCMoores.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Cool, thats brilliant.

We shall be down in a week or two to have a look a the new bit.:2thumb:


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

:bash: :bash: :bash:

Well I really wish you had posted your opening times.

We have just wasted the afternoon coming down from Yeovil to Weymouth to have a look at your reptile section, only to discover that the shop shuts at 12.30pm on a Saturday - what use is that??!


----------



## CCMOORE (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh no, really sorry about that. i have put about 15 posts on this site and have stated openening times on some of them but not all. Sorry to have wasted your afternoon.
Just for future reference opening times are Mon-fri 8.30-5.30 and Sat 8.30-12.30.
Sorry once again and hope to see you some other time.


----------



## felth37 (Mar 26, 2014)

hi I emailed u regarding my african grey im allow to do a deal u got about 4-5 emails from me


----------



## marie12 (Jan 5, 2015)

*leopard gecko*

I'm looking to buy two leopard geckos. How much do you sell your geckos for and how much would it cost for everything that I need for them?


----------

